
Apple removes several apps that could spy on encrypted traffic - joosters
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/apple-removes-several-apps-that-could-spy-on-encrypted-traffic/
======
joosters
The official announcement from Apple is baffling:

[https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT205347](https://support.apple.com/en-
au/HT205347)

 _If you have one of these apps installed on your device, delete both the app
and its associated configuration profile to make sure your data remains
protected._

... but they aren't naming the affected apps. How is a user meant to follow
their instructions?

